# Most ridiculous thing you've been asked about your Ts?



## salticid (Feb 5, 2017)

I'll start:

"If you have a cat and a tarantula, won't the tarantula eat the cat?"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 12


----------



## Paiige (Feb 5, 2017)

"Are they, like, de-fanged?"

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 10 | Funny 5 | Sad 1


----------



## Flexzone (Feb 5, 2017)

Wow...soo.. do they bite?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Feb 5, 2017)

"Aren't they're hairs like poisonous?"
Can't blame the guy, he didn't know any better.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## tAngents (Feb 5, 2017)

"Do you keep it in the same tank as your lizard?"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Garth Vader (Feb 5, 2017)

"Won't they all eat each other?"

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Kendricks (Feb 5, 2017)

spidertherapy78 said:


> "Won't they all eat each other?"


I get that every time I tell an "outsider" about soon getting another T.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ghost56 (Feb 6, 2017)

"are they poisonous" and "how poisonous is that one"

Err time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Kendricks (Feb 6, 2017)

Ghost56 said:


> "are they poisonous" and "how poisonous is that one"
> 
> Err time.


To be fair, neither are candidates for "stupid question" in my opinion. Yes, spiders are sure venomous,  but just how much, that's a question not even science answered yet for many of them.

I guess you mean it more like an annoying question due to high frequency?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Anoplogaster (Feb 6, 2017)

Kendricks said:


> To be fair, neither are candidates for "stupid question" in my opinion. Yes, spiders are sure venomous,  but just how much, that's a question not even science answered yet for many of them.
> 
> I guess you mean it more like an annoying question due to high frequency?


It's because venom and poison are different

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 9 | Disagree 1 | Informative 1 | Award 1


----------



## Anoplogaster (Feb 6, 2017)

"Why do you have them?"

I only hate this question because EVERYONE asks it, as if I need a reason other than "Umm.... because I like them?"

Why do you have that house plant? Why did you paint your walls blue? Why do I need a reason that you approve of?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 8 | Love 1


----------



## Kendricks (Feb 6, 2017)

Anoplogaster said:


> It's because venom and poison are different


Indeed, and I thought it's just a synonym!
In my language there's just one term used, so I never knew there's a difference, thanks!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BobBarley (Feb 6, 2017)

Why haven't you burned your house down yet?  (or something similar along those lines)

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Sad 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Feb 6, 2017)

"wtf is wrong with you? Are you just stupid?" -some jackrabbit on youtube comment.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sad 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Feb 6, 2017)

tAngents said:


> "Do you keep it in the same tank as your lizard?"


ugh.
UGH!
UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Anoplogaster (Feb 6, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> "wtf is wrong with you? Are you just stupid?" -some jackrabbit on youtube comment.


This is why I don't post to Youtube. It'll just piss you off.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## EulersK (Feb 6, 2017)

spidertherapy78 said:


> "Won't they all eat each other?"


This one, by far. People legitimately think that I keep several (if not all) in the same tank... and yet even children know that spiders are almost universally cannibalistic.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Feb 6, 2017)

spidertherapy78 said:


> "Won't they all eat each other?"


Not even gonna tiptoe around here. If someone asks that, they are actually legitimately a special kind of stupid.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Feb 6, 2017)

Just realized I never replied to the OP's answer. "Won't the tarantula eat the cat?"




W O N ' T T H E T A R A N T U L A E A T T H E C A T


I'm done. No, I'm done. *takes off headseat and gets up* done.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 11


----------



## Anoplogaster (Feb 6, 2017)

Kendricks said:


> Indeed, and I thought it's just a synonym!
> In my language there's just one term used, so I never knew there's a difference, thanks!


Well actually, I should clarify: Venoms and poisons themselves are not where the difference is. The difference is in the delivery method. Venomous animals deliver the toxins by injecting you (like a spider), while poisonous animals deliver the toxins either by contact or ingestion. But you can have a neurotoxin that serves as both, depending on how it is delivered to the victim

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2 | Helpful 1


----------



## EulersK (Feb 6, 2017)

It really shouldn't, but hearing people call spiders poisonous makes me physically cringe. Like, no. No spider is poisonous. They're _venomous_. You can drink straight snake venom and be perfectly fine! Why? Because it's _venom_ for Christ sake.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Lollipop 1


----------



## salticid (Feb 6, 2017)

forgot one

"Does she recognize her name when you say it?" - my grandfather, talking about my a. seemanni

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ediblepain (Feb 6, 2017)

I get all twitchy when people ask "is it defanged?" And "so, you want to be single forever?" 

They have fangs... I am not single...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Feb 6, 2017)

salticid said:


> "Does she recognize her name when you say it?"


"No. I'm thinking about taking her back to the pet store, because she won't come when called."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## petkokc (Feb 6, 2017)

In Croatia we don't have separate words for poison and venom, both are called "otrov", so no one here messes that up but everyone will always first ask something in lines "but they are not venomous?". After I explain to that that ever tarantula is venomous, the question that follows is always "so which one is the most venomous?" XD

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## scorpanok (Feb 6, 2017)

the did you know something something questions when someone thinks there an expert because they know the difference between insects and arachnids. I also think the question how do you tell them apart ridiculous when I'm doing an event at the park. I would understand if it was the kids asking the question but more often then not its the parents and I tell them that this one is brown and this ones blue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Crowbi (Feb 6, 2017)

"Do you keep them all together in one big tank?"

Not as bad as some here but...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 6, 2017)

'why are you keeping them in plastic boxes with so little space?! This almost is abuse!'

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Garth Vader (Feb 6, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> Not even gonna tiptoe around here. If someone asks that, they are actually legitimately a special kind of stupid.


I know!  It's a pretty easy problem to solve. I just explain that they each have their own enclosures just like we humans have our own living spaces so we don't eat each other.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Garth Vader (Feb 6, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> 'why are you keeping them in plastic boxes with so little space?! This almost is abuse!'


Seriously. Stop abusing your Ts!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Abyss (Feb 6, 2017)

"Will they attack you"
"Are they friendly"
"Do they like to he petted"
"Can you teach them tricks"
"Will they cuddle with you"

The list really is endless.....


----------



## gypsy cola (Feb 6, 2017)

"How do you sleep with all those spiders in your house"

The answer: Not well, my kitty likes to sleep on my face.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 6 | Love 1


----------



## EulersK (Feb 6, 2017)

Them: "What a weird hobby!"

Me: "What's your hobby? Oh, that's interesting. How much money does that make you? Because I make a part time salary with my hobby."

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Love 1 | Award 2


----------



## nicodimus22 (Feb 6, 2017)

"Did you have the fangs taken out?"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Czech prime (Feb 6, 2017)

Here we have the same word for venom and poison as well (strup)and it always goes like this
''are they venomous?'' and after saying that they all have venom: ''but it has been removed right?''
''do they all live together?''
and my absolutely favorite: ''you can't have 30 spiders! just like how people can't have 30 dogs!''

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christian Jocson (Feb 6, 2017)

"Can you find it a roommate she's not lonely in there"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Anoplogaster (Feb 6, 2017)

The best is when people try to point out how dangerous they are. 

No documented cases of any human death from a tarantula. Now, google "killed by dog." No one seems to think twice about keeping a massive 100+ pound carnivore that has been responsible for LOTS of human deaths?

Probably every other house in America has a dog, including me. Just sayin'

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Abyss (Feb 6, 2017)

Funny thread, great read

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## clive 82 (Feb 6, 2017)

salticid said:


> I'll start:
> 
> "If you have a cat and a tarantula, won't the tarantula eat the cat?"





salticid said:


> I'll start:
> 
> "If you have a cat and a tarantula, won't the tarantula eat the cat?"


"I'm surprised you didn't get one that you can easily handle".


----------



## clive 82 (Feb 6, 2017)

Anoplogaster said:


> "Why do you have them?"
> 
> I only hate this question because EVERYONE asks it, as if I need a reason other than "Umm.... because I like them?"
> 
> Why do you have that house plant? Why did you paint your walls blue? Why do I need a reason that you approve of?


I always fire back to this question with "why do you keep fish or cats, dogs whatever it may be.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## clive 82 (Feb 6, 2017)

salticid said:


> forgot one
> 
> "Does she recognize her name when you say it?" - my grandfather, talking about my a. seemanni


Seriously?!


----------



## louise f (Feb 6, 2017)

Here`s the most crazy i ever heard.
Do they bite? Me: of course they can bite, but not a necessary  task for them. 
Can you keep them all in one enclosure... Me: Nooo are you crazy or unless you want to end up with just one T. 

I have heard a lot more than that. But let`s just hold there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Moakmeister (Feb 6, 2017)

I want everybody to imagine that my avatar is the guy asking the dumb questions. It makes it funnier.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 12


----------



## Paiige (Feb 6, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> I want everybody to imagine that my avatar is the guy asking the dumb questions. It makes it funnier.


Tbh that's kind of how I view people after they ask me these questions

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Feb 6, 2017)

"Are they de-fanged?"
"Do they show you any affection?"
"Do you keep them all in one tank?"
"Are they venomous/poisonous?"

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## EulersK (Feb 6, 2017)

Got another one.

"Why do you like ugly brown spiders?"
I like to then show them P. striata, B. emilia, and C. fimbriatus

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Feb 6, 2017)

Anoplogaster said:


> "Why do you have them?"
> 
> I only hate this question because EVERYONE asks it, as if I need a reason other than "Umm.... because I like them?"
> 
> Why do you have that house plant? Why did you paint your walls blue? Why do I need a reason that you approve of?


I don't think they need to approve your answer. They're just curious as to why you have them :/

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Feb 6, 2017)

EulersK said:


> Got another one.
> 
> "Why do you like ugly brown spiders?"
> I like to then show them P. striata, B. emilia, and C. fimbriatus


Some girl asked me that once so I just showed her a pic of my juvie A. versicolor and she was like "Aww, that's actually kinda cute" haha.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 6, 2017)

Things here are different. When Italia was a great nation, a *Kingdom* and not a waiter D(i)emocracy puppet republic like this one since decades, people were more intelligents ("incredible"... they didn't even had a made in China smartphone) and _someone _like T. Thorell was here in Genova city for study arachnids at the Doria museum with Giacomo Doria. The museum and that passion still lives today, however.

After, ignorance managed to take the upper hand, but stupid and annoying questions leaved their empty place to fear. Do you want to know how to scare the 'poop' out of 300, tired from work, persons in a train in one moment? Like I did, in 1992, full of (harmless) T's and scorpions, coming home. All of a sudden everyone disappeared. No stupid questions :-s

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 6, 2017)

you should put them all together and then breed the last two alive to make super spiders!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Feb 6, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> you should put them all together and then breed the last two alive to make super spiders!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 5 | Award 1


----------



## Moonohol (Feb 6, 2017)

"What would happen if you put them all in the same cage?"

Why, they'd throw a tea party of course!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Feb 6, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> you should put them all together and then breed the last two alive to make super spiders!





Moakmeister said:


> View attachment 230989

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 6, 2017)

1 on 1 battles is what seems to be the first thing to come to most peoples minds lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Feb 6, 2017)

Abyss said:


> "Can you teach them tricks"


I toilet trained my Avic.

_Actually, I just put a miniature toilet in the spot she always poops._




Moonohol said:


> Why, they'd throw a tea party of course!


tarantula tea party

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Abyss (Feb 6, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> I toilet trained my Avic.
> 
> _Actually, I just put a miniature toilet in the spot she always poops._
> 
> ...


Well to be fair, i kinda potty trained my avics too. They poo rite where i hoped an where its easy to clean w/out disturbing them. This is because i build the enclosures as best i can so they web where i want.
So i guess i can start telling ppl i can potty train SOME T's but not all lmao


----------



## boina (Feb 6, 2017)

This is a great thread! I had so much fun reading. I've heard a lot of the questions, though.

My answer to the "do you keep them all together?" question is generally: No, because two spiders in one box equal one very fat spider.

And my friends elderly and slightly senile mother spent nearly a whole evening berating me for keeping my Ts in these small boxes and not giving them more space. She was unconsolable that I didn't want to buy bigger enclosures.


----------



## Anoplogaster (Feb 6, 2017)

Moonohol said:


> "What would happen if you put them all in the same cage?"
> 
> Why, they'd throw a tea party of course!


So... a T party?

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1 | Funny 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Andy00 (Feb 6, 2017)

Won't they all make babies and then what will you do with millions of spiders?!

My friend asked me if she could get a tarantula that she could cuddle with

My mom won't stop talking about how they need to be outside in nature not stuck in a box without sun. She legit said they needed vitamin D and then she proceeded to tell me they're going to get pimples if they don't go outside. Trust me I've tried to explain everything to her hundreds of times  

How do you all answer the "they should be in nature not stuck in a box" question?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## nicodimus22 (Feb 6, 2017)

Andy00 said:


> How do you all answer the "they should be in nature not stuck in a box" question?


They are free from predators, parasites, and other natural dangers. They get all the food they want. They are as comfortable in an enclosure as they would be in a natural burrow if it's set up right. And there *are* plenty out in nature...most don't survive from sling to adult, which is why they have hundreds of babies at once.

You could argue that all animals should be out in nature and we shouldn't have any pets at all. But people enjoy them, so here we are.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Helpful 2


----------



## darkness975 (Feb 6, 2017)

It is at the point now where I don't really tell anyone that I have them anymore. It is not worth the effort to have to constantly try to justify having them to people that will never listen or understand anyway.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## D Sherlod (Feb 6, 2017)

Great thread. I just let them think I'm crazy.

I get asked "why would you want spiders" 
I reply ... "I like there smile" or "because they don't ask stupid questions"
Funny how people take offense to the latter responce.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Love 1 | Award 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Feb 6, 2017)

Am I the only one who's baffled as to why so many people don't like spiders? Like, I understand that arachnophobia is a serious medical condition. There's a phobia for everything. But just an inherent dislike of them or disgust that seems mean spirited? Tarantulas are literally eight-legged mice. I actually legitimately cannot wrap my head around why people don't like them.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## chanda (Feb 6, 2017)

Abyss said:


> Well to be fair, i kinda potty trained my avics too. They poo rite where i hoped an where its easy to clean w/out disturbing them. This is because i build the enclosures as best i can so they web where i want.
> So i guess i can start telling ppl i can potty train SOME T's but not all lmao


Mine are _all_ potty trained - they poop in their cages like they're supposed to. 

Not once have I had to clean tarantula poop out of the carpet! (Wish I could say the same for the cats/dogs/children!)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Feb 6, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> Am I the only one who's baffled as to why so many people don't like spiders? . . . Tarantulas are literally eight-legged mice. I actually legitimately cannot wrap my head around why people don't like them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Love 3 | Creative 2


----------



## salticid (Feb 6, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> Am I the only one who's baffled as to why so many people don't like spiders? Like, I understand that arachnophobia is a serious medical condition. There's a phobia for everything. But just an inherent dislike of them or disgust that seems mean spirited? Tarantulas are literally eight-legged mice. I actually legitimately cannot wrap my head around why people don't like them.


imo it's cultural.  we're taught from a young age that spiders (and other ~creepy~ animals) are scary and dangerous

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 6, 2017)

darkness975 said:


> It is at the point now where I don't really tell anyone that I have them anymore. It is not worth the effort to have to constantly try to justify having them to people that will never listen or understand anyway.


totally agree, its not worth the weird looks and snickering anyway.


----------



## Moakmeister (Feb 6, 2017)

salticid said:


> imo it's cultural.  we're taught from a young age that spiders (and other ~creepy~ animals) are scary and dangerous


I guess I never heard that. I remember the first time I saw a picture of a tarantula and I was like "that thing is a SPIDER? THAT'S SO COOL"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## salticid (Feb 7, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> I guess I never heard that. I remember the first time I saw a picture of a tarantula and I was like "that thing is a SPIDER? THAT'S SO COOL"


I guess I'm thinking more of like, spiders being shown as scary in media and kids picking up on that?  Also seeing other people be afraid of them and learning from that.  I used to be pretty arachnophobic; nobody ever told me spiders were scary but I just sort of learned to be afraid of them.  We had a pretty sweet kindergarten teacher who taught us how to take them outside with cup and paper tho

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## darkness975 (Feb 7, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> I guess I never heard that. I remember the first time I saw a picture of a tarantula and I was like "that thing is a SPIDER? THAT'S SO COOL"





salticid said:


> I guess I'm thinking more of like, spiders being shown as scary in media and kids picking up on that?  Also seeing other people be afraid of them and learning from that.  I used to be pretty arachnophobic; nobody ever told me spiders were scary but I just sort of learned to be afraid of them.  We had a pretty sweet kindergarten teacher who taught us how to take them outside with cup and paper tho


It is a lot of problems.  But the inherit fear of spiders and other critters seems to be something that is hard wired into human DNA.
Even those of us that are believed to be above any fear and who have overcome that obstacle are still at risk of, for example, flinging a Tarantula if it so happened to climb up and nail us.  Partly from the shock/pain and partly from the primitive reaction is where that comes from. 
Essentially it is like we are trying to re-wire our brains.

You know it makes me wonder why this is the case.  Did our ancestors get preyed upon by some species of giant spider? 

They have looked into why we are often afraid of things that are above us and there are some studies that point to the fact that our ancestors were preyed upon by giant eagles and what not, the way African Crowned Eagles eat monkeys regularly.


----------



## pissybaboon (Feb 7, 2017)

Am I the only one who gets this all the time? "What will you do with them when you get tired of them?"

...Seriously?


----------



## nicodimus22 (Feb 7, 2017)

poinkypaeaddict said:


> Am I the only one who gets this all the time? "What will you do with them when you get tired of them?"
> 
> ...Seriously?


"I let them go in the house of the last person who asked me stupid questions."

Reactions: Funny 2 | Award 2


----------



## pissybaboon (Feb 7, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> "I let them go in the house of the last person who asked me stupid questions."


Perfect...I shall remember this if this ever comes to be the case.


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 7, 2017)

'but spiders don't live very long. Don't you think €40 is a bit much for having it so short?'
: is the reaction i get when i answer them that my B.smithi probably outlives them...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## louise f (Feb 7, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> Am I the only one who's baffled as to why so many people don't like spiders? Like, I understand that arachnophobia is a serious medical condition. There's a phobia for everything. But just an inherent dislike of them or disgust that seems mean spirited? Tarantulas are literally eight-legged mice. I actually legitimately cannot wrap my head around why people don't like them.


I used to have arachnophobia 9 years ago. Well I`m long passed that.. I think the reason why so many dont like them is because they dont know anything about them. They fear what they dont know.  I did.
I was totally clueless too when i first got into T`s. All was so new, but my phobe turned out to be love instead. Today you can`t see that i have been a phobe before.
My living room is litterally stuffed with T`s allover.. Lol. Bye bye phobia bye bye 

When people come to me today and say ewww how can you keep them how can you sleep. !! Lol.. I laugh and say how can you not!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 4


----------



## Grenn (Feb 7, 2017)

After showing a large adult T to the young son of a family friend, I showed the tank of crickets and explained this is what she eats.

He was quiet for a moment and then his eyes widened, _"But how does she get in there to eat them?!"_

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 8 | Love 2


----------



## Moakmeister (Feb 7, 2017)

Grenn said:


> After showing a large adult T to the young son of a family friend, I showed the tank of crickets and explained this is what she eats.
> 
> He was quiet for a moment and then his eyes widened, _"But how does she get in there to eat to eat them?!"_


Well at least that was a kid.


----------



## Grenn (Feb 8, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> Well at least that was a kid.


Yeah, it's forgiveable - but I figured it would make a nice change from all the facepalm adult statements...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jeff23 (Feb 8, 2017)

I was in Petco getting crickets and a father and son were getting crickets for their lizard.  The son asked....

"Do you ever feed them birds?"

But it was a naive question rather than a stupid one.  And when we went different directions, it seemed like a kid was about to soon own a tarantula.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kendricks (Feb 8, 2017)

louise f said:


> I think the reason why so many dont like them is because they dont know anything about them. They fear what they dont know.


Reminds me of Marie Curie:
"Nothing in life is to be feared, it is only to be understood."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## chanda (Feb 23, 2017)

Kendricks said:


> Reminds me of Marie Curie:
> "Nothing in life is to be feared, it is only to be understood."


Of course, after saying that, she then died of that which she was seeking to understand because no one yet realized the deadly potential of radiation poisoning...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stella Maris (Feb 23, 2017)

"Why would you pay $x for a spider when you can just go catch one outside?"

"How can you tell whether they are male or female; do you just look underneath their butt?"

"Do you keep them all in one cage?"

"Did your spider have babies yet?"

"Did you show your tarantula to the cat yet?"

Etc.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 23, 2017)

Stella Maris said:


> "Why would you pay $x for a spider when you can just go catch one outside?"
> 
> "How can you tell whether they are male or female; do you just look underneath their butt?"
> 
> ...


Look underneath their butt...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## inserirnome (Feb 23, 2017)

This was the first question my roomate asked when he saw my Ts : 
"Did you know you can get high smoking spider webs?"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## HybridReplicate (Feb 23, 2017)

Brother-in-law: "Can I pet it? I've never petted a tarantula!"
Me: "Nope, not for touching." 
BIL: *crestfallen* "But...dude. I want to pet a tarantula, seriously, it's on my bucket list!" 

Not really stupid, just cute.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Feb 23, 2017)

Stella Maris said:


> "Why would you pay $x for a spider when you can just go catch one outside?"


What the what

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vespers (Feb 23, 2017)

louise f said:


> When people come to me today and say ewww how can you keep them how can you sleep. !! Lol.. I laugh and say how can you not!!!


 I've heard that one a few times; the whole "how can you sleep with those around?" thing. I say, "Its easy, because they don't make any noise." 
Now the geckos, on the other hand....and don't even get me started on the cats...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 2


----------



## mistertim (Feb 23, 2017)

poinkypaeaddict said:


> Am I the only one who gets this all the time? "What will you do with them when you get tired of them?"
> 
> ...Seriously?


My answer: "Check your bed"


----------



## Leila (Feb 23, 2017)

"Oh my god, please don't take any of them out whenever I come to your house!"
I always retort with, "I promise, I would Never put my tarantulas through that experience."  
(It takes them a minute to realize what I am really saying to them.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Love 2


----------



## Rob1985 (Feb 23, 2017)

Here is the most common question I am asked when people find out that I keep T's.

"Why?" and my reply "Why not?!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yulian (Feb 23, 2017)

Me: "Joel, im getting a tarantula!"
Joel:*shudders* "so is it like defanged?"
Me: ........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Feb 23, 2017)

vespers said:


> I've heard that one a few times; the whole "how can you sleep with those around?" thing. I say, "Its easy, because they don't make any noise."
> Now the geckos, on the other hand....and don't even get me started on the cats...


My leopard gecko was always completely silent. What kinds of geckos do you have?


----------



## vespers (Feb 23, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> My leopard gecko was always completely silent. What kinds of geckos do you have?


Six Crested Geckos, a gargoyle gecko, and two leopard geckos. The leopards are quiet, but my wife keeps one of the crested vivs in our bedroom. The pair in there think they're like Tarzan or something at night.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Belegnole (Feb 23, 2017)

> When are you getting rid of them?


I laughed.....


----------



## Magenta (Feb 24, 2017)

My nephew(6 years old) asked if the tarantulas get out and play with the cats when we're not home. 

I told him that "Yes, they watch Walking Dead together". He said "Nnooooo, you're messing with me!"
I also tried to convince him that I'm a cyborg. He didn't buy that either.

 I get the usual "do they all live in one cage?". A few people, can't remember who, asked if I just let all the Ts run loose. 0.o

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 25, 2017)

Leaving T's run loose in the house....it would be like the floor was really lava! I'd be on my tippy toes all time as to not step on them!
I think people give them way too much credit as to how smart T's are. And how indestructible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlottesweb17 (Mar 1, 2017)

Ghost56 said:


> "are they poisonous" and "how poisonous is that one"
> 
> Err time.


I hadn't even got mine yet and I got asked that.


----------



## Charlottesweb17 (Mar 1, 2017)

EulersK said:


> This one, by far. People legitimately think that I keep several (if not all) in the same tank... and yet even children know that spiders are almost universally cannibalistic.


I get asked that at work all the time


----------



## Charlottesweb17 (Mar 1, 2017)

The secretary at work told me " . I couldn't keep a T in my house I would be afraid I would wake up on my ceiling all wrapped up in a cocoon so it can eat me "

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## nicodimus22 (Mar 1, 2017)

Charlottesweb17 said:


> The secretary at work told me " . I couldn't keep a T in my house I would be afraid I would wake up on my ceiling all wrapped up in a cocoon so it can eat me "

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Casey K (Mar 1, 2017)

Anoplogaster said:


> It's because venom and poison are different


Preach it brother.


----------



## Charlottesweb17 (Mar 1, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


>


I know right?


----------



## Moakmeister (Mar 1, 2017)

Now that I've been talking with a lot of people about my tarantula, they all just seem to ask "why did you get one?" but it seems more curious than disgusted. They always think it's cool. I haven't been asked "is it defanged" or "can it kill you" yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HybridReplicate (Mar 1, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> Now that I've been talking with a lot of people about my tarantula, they all just seem to ask "why did you get one?" but it seems more curious than disgusted. They always think it's cool. I haven't been asked "is it defanged" or "can it kill you" yet.


My colleague was aghast & responded with, "What the heck?!" when she found out I keep spiders. So I promptly told her, "It's actually part of my plan to take over the world. I'm hybridizing them in hyperbaric chambers so they grow to gargantuan size & will release my spider army when the weather's warmer." There ended the conversation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 1, 2017)

My grandma (who is well into her eighties) said when i told her i keep Theraphosidae, 'what in earth can you do with spiders?' Genuinely surprised too. 'you can't cuddle them, you can't walk with them, or do anything, why would you want to keep that?' Me: 'you can't do anything with fish either, but you like those'  Grandma: 'but fish are nice to look at'. Me: ......'well, there you go'. Grandma: 'you LIKE watching big hairy spiders??'
She was baffled!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Love 2


----------



## nicodimus22 (Mar 1, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> My grandma (who is well into her eighties) said when i told her i keep Theraphosidae, 'what in earth can you do with spiders?' Genuinely surprised too. 'you can't cuddle them, you can't walk with them, or do anything, why would you want to keep that?' Me: 'you can't do anything with fish either, but you like those'  Grandma: 'but fish are nice to look at'. Me: ......'well, there you go'. Grandma: 'you LIKE watching big hairy spiders??'
> She was baffled!


That's pretty much the way I try to explain it to people that ask "why would you want those?" They're similar to tropical fish, since you get pleasure from watching then, but are lower maintenance. They come in all sizes, colors and patterns. And just like fish, it's fun to feed them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## EulersK (Mar 1, 2017)

Got a new one just today.

"What do you do about the salmonella?"

... _what_? When I asked her what she meant, she rolled her eyes and walked off like I was being a jerk.

Reactions: Funny 12 | Award 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Mar 1, 2017)

EulersK said:


> Got a new one just today.
> 
> "What do you do about the salmonella?"
> 
> ... _what_? When I asked her what she meant, she rolled her eyes and walked off like I was being a jerk.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Deb60 (Mar 1, 2017)

Anoplogaster said:


> "Why do you have them?"
> 
> I only hate this question because EVERYONE asks it, as if I need a reason other than "Umm.... because I like them?"
> 
> Why do you have that house plant? Why did you paint your walls blue? Why do I need a reason that you approve of?


----------



## Deb60 (Mar 1, 2017)

Yep I get that , I unless you have something cute and cuddly people just don't understand .


----------



## cold blood (Mar 1, 2017)

Crowbi said:


> "Do you keep them all together


*By far* the most common thing I hear.

I always say "not unless I only want one big fat one"



Anoplogaster said:


> The best is when people try to point out how dangerous they are.
> 
> No documented cases of any human death from a tarantula. Now, google "killed by dog." No one seems to think twice about keeping a massive 100+ pound carnivore that has been responsible for LOTS of human deaths?
> 
> Probably every other house in America has a dog, including me. Just sayin'


I agree.  People always tell me how dangerous they are and all the what ifs.....I always respond..."how do you feel about the fact that I work with dogs all day?   The response is always "I think its great, you're soo good with dogs"

I then go on to point out that dogs are way way more likely to hurt me...in fact I get bitten by dogs every year...in 16 years I have never once been bitten by a t.

People are killed by dogs every year...not a single person has ever died from a t bite....you tell me which is the more dangerous one.

Its all about one animal being understood to the point of being "mainstream", with many considering their dog more part of the family than a pet....very few people not in the hobby actually know much, if any, true facts about tarantulas.

Seriously though, its hard not to understand their dismay, after all, dogs are just about the greatest thing on this planet.   Domestication of the dog is what I consider to be mans greatest achievement....and it was basically the dogs choice and not ours (only animal ever to self domesticate).













Resized952016112395181339



__ cold blood
__ Nov 23, 2016
__ 14



						Dolly dog
					






Stella Maris said:


> "
> 
> "How can you tell whether they are male or female; do you just look underneath their butt?"


This one always gets me...I'm always like..."kiiiinnnndddaa" with an almost assuredly stumped look on my face as I contemplate how to explain in a way they will understand.http://images.8tracks.com/cover/i/0...270,0,900,900&q=98&fm=jpg&fit=max&w=320&h=320

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Love 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Mar 1, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Dogs are just about the greatest thing on this planet.


Meh, the only creatures more annoying than dogs are humans lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (Mar 1, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Meh, the only creatures more annoying than dogs are humans lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## HybridReplicate (Mar 1, 2017)

cold blood said:


> *... *dogs are just about the greatest thing on this planet.


True story.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 3


----------



## EulersK (Mar 1, 2017)

cold blood said:


> dogs are just about the greatest thing on this planet.


We're doing this now, apparently, which I am *all about*.













My schnauzer



__ EulersK
__ Dec 9, 2016
__ 11



						Tory, my faithful dog of 14 years. I've had this girl most of my life.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Love 3


----------



## Moakmeister (Mar 1, 2017)

cold blood said:


> dogs are just about the greatest thing on this planet


They are indeed

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 3


----------



## Anoplogaster (Mar 2, 2017)

cold blood said:


> dogs are just about the greatest thing on this planet.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Love 2


----------



## Magenta (Mar 5, 2017)

Oh, how could I forget to add this one?

"I can't wait to see people freak out when you post pics online of a tarantula crawling on your baby"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 8legfreak (Mar 5, 2017)

inserirnome said:


> This was the first question my roomate asked when he saw my Ts :
> "Did you know you can get high smoking spider webs?"


WHAT????? You CAN????

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Mar 5, 2017)

Magenta said:


> Oh, how could I forget to add this one?
> 
> "I can't wait to see people freak out when you post pics online of a tarantula crawling on your baby"


Do people actually think you're gonna do that


----------



## nicodimus22 (Mar 5, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> Do people actually think you're gonna do that


Maybe a Euathlus Sp. Red.


----------



## Moakmeister (Mar 5, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> Maybe a Euathlus Sp. Red.


I would buy that picture.


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 5, 2017)

Magenta said:


> Oh, how could I forget to add this one?
> 
> "I can't wait to see people freak out when you post pics online of a tarantula crawling on your baby"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magenta (Mar 5, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> Do people actually think you're gonna do that


lol, I hope not. I was so taken aback by that question, I just sort of stared at him for a second and said "uh...no". I kept imagining how badly that scenario could go.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Nov 5, 2017)

Reviving this thread because I finally got that "do you keep them in the same terrarium?" question last night.
My response: "I thought that question was a myth!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Grace Cannell (Nov 5, 2017)

Oh while this has been revived, I got one recently from someone I haven't spoken to since university (three years ago) and they never liked me anyway...

"Hey, I have a friend at my work who is petrified of spiders and she wants to try and hold one, can we use yours?" 

After further questioning I was basically being asked can you bring your T from Hampshire to London in a tupperware box or something and get an extremely nervous person to hold it? Oh by the way she gets violent when freaked out, what do you think? 

I had no words. None.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Award 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Nov 5, 2017)

Grace Cannell said:


> Oh while this has been revived, I got one recently from someone I haven't spoken to since university (three years ago) and they never liked me anyway...
> 
> "Hey, I have a friend at my work who is petrified of spiders and she wants to try and hold one, can we use yours?"
> 
> ...


Neither do I.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewTdaddy (Nov 5, 2017)

When I told my mate I was getting one, he sighed and said "I *suppose* you'll be feeding it birds!"...

...I wasn't sure what to say.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Award 1


----------



## miss moxie (Nov 5, 2017)

"Are they alive?" "Do they still have their fangs?" "Are they poisonous?"

You know. The usual.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KooBea (Nov 5, 2017)

"So it'll live in your house?" Post office lady after she dropped the box my slings were in and I had a mini heart attack.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (Nov 5, 2017)

A: “I bought a tarantula.”
B: “But why?”
A: “Cuase I want one.”
B: “But why?”
A: “I really wanted one.”
B: “I know, but why?”

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 5, 2017)

Do you handle them??

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Nov 5, 2017)

"How often do you remove its fangs?"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 5, 2017)

Well, seems incredibly considering the level of arachnids hating here, I know, but in Italy those kind of questions were never ('historically', I mean) big deal.

But here we always were, as arachnid keepers, very few in number and pretty 'discrete' (e.g not saying to the first random fella, like a co-worker etc, what we keep) and that helped.

Anyway mostly the first random reaction, in the '90 (today is completely different) was "... don't say such a thing, no one keeps those, it's impossible"  <-- and believe me, I used to think exactly that as well, but for different reasons, as a little kid in late '80.

Or the classics (but a bit reasonable, if we consider everything) like "... what if escapes?" or "... what if *he *-- as if every _Theraphosidae _is a male, lol -- bite you?".

The rest was/is the general fear/dislike.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## JoshDM020 (Nov 6, 2017)

It shall hereby and henceforth be declared, that I, JoshDM020, will most likely die trying to smoke spider webs to test that insane, yet irritably nagging theory. Curiosity and the cats and all that jazz.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## miss moxie (Nov 6, 2017)

JoshDM020 said:


> It shall hereby and henceforth be declared, that I, JoshDM020, will most likely die trying to smoke spider webs to test that insane, yet irritably nagging theory. Curiosity and the cats and all that jazz.


Put some ice in the bong to mellow it out, and spider webs will give you a real nice mellow, man. Like, don't harsh it bruh.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 2 | Helpful 1


----------



## JoshDM020 (Nov 6, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Put some ice in the bong to mellow it out, and spider webs will give you a real nice mellow, man. Like, don't harsh it bruh.


Thanks man, really saved the whole experience man. You know what I'm sayin? Man?


----------



## miss moxie (Nov 6, 2017)

JoshDM020 said:


> Thanks man, really saved the whole experience man. You know what I'm sayin? Man?


Oh man, I TOTALLY know what you're sayin' friend!


What were we, like, talkin' about again man?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Nov 6, 2017)

NewTdaddy said:


> When I told my mate I was getting one, he sighed and said "I *suppose* you'll be feeding it birds!"...
> 
> ...I wasn't sure what to say.


Didn't read/hear that one yet....


----------



## Kendricks (Nov 6, 2017)

NewTdaddy said:


> When I told my mate I was getting one, he sighed and said "I *suppose* you'll be feeding it birds!"...
> 
> ...I wasn't sure what to say.


_"Oh, no of course not, I am not some kind of savage, I'll raise my tarantulas vegan and bi-lingual!"_

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mentat Ix (Nov 6, 2017)

I recently bought a big aquarium for my wife, for fish. My neighbor helped me move it into the house.

As we're moving it, he asks: "So you're going to put all your spiders together in this?"

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Kendricks (Nov 6, 2017)

Mentat Ix said:


> I recently bought a big aquarium for my wife


This is perfect.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Swoop (Nov 6, 2017)

"Why do you have so many?"

Because that's the kind of person I am okay I buy way too many of the things I like and I should probably seek help you insensitive jerk.


Had a coworker ask me what I'm going to do with them.  I said raise a spider army.  He said he would rather raise an army of cats.  I said, A) cats aren't scary, the best you'll do is give some people itchy eyes and hives, B) how would you even command an army of cats?  The best you could do is get a whole bunch of cats together and hope they wander in the direction of your enemies, who are hopefully mice and birds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Grace Cannell (Nov 6, 2017)

Swoop said:


> "Why do you have so many?"
> 
> Because that's the kind of person I am okay I buy way too many of the things I like and I should probably seek help you insensitive jerk.
> 
> ...


Just had an image of an army of cats storming a town and causing havok by knocking everything off people's window sills haha!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## salticid (Nov 6, 2017)

Swoop said:


> "Why do you have so many?"
> 
> Because that's the kind of person I am okay I buy way too many of the things I like and I should probably seek help you insensitive jerk.
> 
> ...


to be fair, commanding an army of cats would probably be a lot easier than commanding an army of spiders

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Grace Cannell (Nov 6, 2017)

An army of tarantulas would not work, you would just be shouting "stop eating each other!".

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Sad 1


----------



## JoshDM020 (Nov 6, 2017)

Grace Cannell said:


> An army of tarantulas would not work, you would just be shouting "stop eating each other!".


Thats what the mega communal tank is for! Getting them used to eachother!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Grace Cannell (Nov 6, 2017)

JoshDM020 said:


> Thats what the mega communal tank is for! Getting them used to eachother!


Oh of course(!), I have read that if you decorate the insides of the tank with positive quotes and ambient lighting they will eventually get used to each other XD

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SubtleButt (Nov 6, 2017)

"Does it need water?"
Asked by one of my friends lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PidderPeets (Nov 6, 2017)

I honestly haven't gotten too many frustrating questions, however I'm quite particular about who I talk about my tarantulas with.

I've gotten the "are they defanged?" question once before, but he honestly didn't know anything about tarantulas and was just curious.

I did have an arachnaphobic coworker try and inform me of a "super venomous, 15 inch tarantula that kills a lot people every year" but he didn't even know what it was or where it lived. I was in the middle of walking a random tiny spider somewhere safe when he said this, so I got to scream from across the parking lot how wrong he was

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## grumpycow3 (Nov 7, 2017)

I was once asked by a guy at school ,and i quote "Do you keep them loose in your house!?" me: are you insane?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boina (Nov 7, 2017)

grumpycow3 said:


> I was once asked by a guy at school ,and i quote "Do you keep them loose in your house!?" me: are you insane?


Yep, I got that very recently too: 'Do they all roam free in your house?' - Er... no. Not quite.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Walker253 (Nov 7, 2017)

Do you keep them all in one enclosure?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 7, 2017)

SubtleButt said:


> "Does it need water?"
> Asked by one of my friends lol


Well, among the whole "T's dumbest questions ever" this isn't technically one of the worst, at all


----------



## ShyDragoness (Nov 7, 2017)

"Do they fart?" or the horrifying look when I say "they poop"
Both are very very funny
I get a lot of "why" and "do you keep them all in the same enclosure"/"wont they eat each other"
a few people threatening to set them on fire
Its not really a question but they said it in a sorta question way "you're weird aren't you" dont know what that has to do with Ts

The other day I brought a molt into class because people had expressed interest in seeing it and everyone kept asking if it was the actual tarantula.. then a girl ripped one of the legs off when she suddenly moved away with a tarsal claw stuck to her sleeve.
eh people man.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## OliverWhatever (Nov 7, 2017)

I think most of us have gotten the "Do you keep them all together?" along with any variation on whether or not they are defanged... 
Can't forget the classic "Why do even you have them?" either.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grace Cannell (Nov 7, 2017)

They just keep coming for me.

"if you can't hold/pet it, why have it?"
This person keeps fish and shrimps...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Sad 1


----------



## Kendricks (Nov 7, 2017)

Grace Cannell said:


> They just keep coming for me.
> 
> "if you can't hold/pet it, why have it?"
> This person keeps fish and shrimps...


Ah, amazing how short-sighted some people can be!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grace Cannell (Nov 7, 2017)

Kendricks said:


> Ah, amazing how short-sighted some people can be!


I know right. I am getting repetitive strain injury in my neck from slowing shaking my head in disbelief!


----------



## Mila (Nov 7, 2017)

"why do you buy them when theres spiders in your garden" yes sandra,I frequently have to dodge the thousands of spider species located all over the world every time i want to go to the garage.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## grumpycow3 (Nov 7, 2017)

Mila said:


> why do you buy them when theres spiders in your garden


If you make a web in the corner again common house spider, i will capture and keep you for the remaining months of your life.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## PidderPeets (Nov 7, 2017)

I can't believe I forgot this one!

Me: "Hey (coworker)! So the other day my one tarantula-"

Coworker: "-Escaped while you were sleeping and you woke up to it on your ceiling dangling above your face?"

Granted he was totally kidding when he said that, it was still the most ridiculous thing I've been asked

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andrea B (Nov 7, 2017)

I posted a cute pic of my blue fuzz ball (c. versicolor) on Facebook and someone said, "is it a killer?  Looks like a killer".  Other folks do the "kill it with fire" thing which isn't a question but is equally annoying.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sad 2


----------



## Crone Returns (Nov 7, 2017)

Yeah, I get "why!!!" when I told some people who should know better. 
I also get "are they in cages?" and "do you let your dogs play with them?"
Oh yeah, the winner is "I won't come to your place now."
  Think that's a good reason to have spids. Ya know what I mean?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Shampain88 (Nov 7, 2017)

Spiders in general have repellent qualities, my mother and her crew have never visited me in years and I owe that to my spiders, I have eternal peace....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Love 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Nov 9, 2017)

salticid said:


> to be fair, commanding an army of cats would probably be a lot easier than commanding an army of spiders


'hey, you, spider army! Will you move your butts already?! We were supposed to be there a month ago!'  G.rosea: '... '


SubtleButt said:


> "Does it need water?"
> Asked by one of my friends lol


'nah, human blood is enough'

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Staehilomyces (Nov 9, 2017)

"Don't bugs hide all the time? Fish are way better"
Sure. Tell me how much time and money you spend on your aquariums, then we'll talk.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## grumpycow3 (Nov 9, 2017)

fish and chips

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Nov 9, 2017)

grumpycow3 said:


> fish and chips


You got asked about fish and chips when you mentioned you keeping spiders?


----------



## grumpycow3 (Nov 9, 2017)

nah, i guess i should have quoted the previous post


----------



## ErinM31 (Nov 9, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Or the classics (but a bit reasonable, if we consider everything) like "... what if escapes?" or "... what if *he *-- as if every _Theraphosidae _is a male, lol -- bite you?".
> 
> The rest was/is the general fear/dislike.


Ah yes, I remember my Mom naming that fear in why I was not allowed to get a tarantula when I was twelve (I’d wanted a _B. hamorii — _first T I did eventually get years later). She was worried that it might escape in the middle of the night and crawl up on my bed and then bite me when I inadvertently moved in my sleep.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 9, 2017)

ErinM31 said:


> Ah yes, I remember my Mom naming that fear in why I was not allowed to get a tarantula when I was twelve (I’d wanted a _B. hamorii — _first T I did eventually get years later). She was worried that it might escape in the middle of the night and crawl up on my bed and then bite me when I inadvertently moved in my sleep.


Well but much love for your Mother 

Statements like that (heard here in Italy waaaay back then by my Grandmother, ah ah) were/are classics.

"Se esce ti mangia vivo!" - "If *he *-- note: because 99% of T's were/are males, lol -- manage to exit from that cage, *he *will eat you alive!".

I miss those priceless things

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 9, 2017)

Still nothing, nothing, like what Ornella once told me (@Leila, _habibti_, I know that you always love to hear this ).

Ornella: "Chris... I'm not one of your _freaking _spiders you can throw into a cage and enjoy to keep."

Then 'addio' (aka 'goodbye', 'farewell', whatever term can be used suits that).

Mah, I say

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Nov 9, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Still nothing, nothing, like what Ornella once told me (@Leila, _habibti_, I know that you always love to hear this ).
> 
> Ornella: "Chris... I'm not one of your _freaking _spiders you can throw into a cage and enjoy to keep."
> 
> ...


Well, you never know, some people are into that kind of stuff...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Leila (Nov 9, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Still nothing, nothing, like what Ornella once told me (@Leila, _habibti_, I know that you always love to hear this ).
> 
> Ornella: "Chris... I'm not one of your _freaking _spiders you can throw into a cage and enjoy to keep."
> 
> ...


Omg, yesss! Because you called her Ornata instead of Ornella. 

Classic!!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 9, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Well, you never know, some people are into that kind of stuff...


She did the right thing? The wrong thing? Please give me an opinion, my friend, since you know that I really, but really like you (you are on my Top 5 fav. Dutch ever) 

I'm a male. Ethero. Back then a party luver. It's right, then, to throw everything "we" achieved during years in the toilet  only because I couldn't say a 'No' to my Chinese friends, obviously 'Tong' connected?

Well, you can't say no to certain people. Just like when you go to jail here in Italy and 'O.C' people 'families' protects you.

Ok, so I was invited to a party in Milano Chinatown (I was the only 'foreigner' - lol - present, so only this should had make her proud, since Chinese are very, very strict on that), surrounded by drinks, opium (but I'm against drugs), gambling, and by sexy 'Jade' ladies half naked, wearing class and sexy Jimmy Choo shoes. That was a mans only party 

Only because I've returned home in completely total pre-molt, drunk like .... and with the scent still on me of those lovely 'exotic' creatures, doesn't means it's reasonable to freak out, no? 

I mean, the words "I'm sorry" and "You are the only one I love, Ornella" (Ok, 'ornata') and "Please forgive me" and whatever, doesn't count anymore?

Yeah, I tell you. Not anymore.

But I'm a man, and a male, and what can I do? Wolves aren't friends with hens, after all

Reactions: Funny 1 | Cake 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 9, 2017)

Leila said:


> Omg, yesss! Because you called her Ornata instead of Ornella.
> 
> Classic!!


Yes, dear! That was the last time, ah ah

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## Paul1126 (Nov 9, 2017)

Am I the only one that has been asked.
"Do they remove their venom before selling them as pets?"


----------



## Leila (Nov 9, 2017)

Paul1126 said:


> Am I the only one that has been asked.
> "Do they remove their venom before selling them as pets?"


No, I've been asked that question as well...And also: "Do you have their fangs removed??"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul1126 (Nov 9, 2017)

Leila said:


> No, I've been asked that question as well...And also: "Do you have their fangs removed??"


Never had the fang one yet.
I was baffled when asked, surely they know they need fangs and venom to be able to subdue and devour prey


----------



## Ratmosphere (Nov 9, 2017)

"Do you keep them all together?"

"Do you know that color on their back holds their poison?"

Reactions: Funny 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## Leila (Nov 9, 2017)

Paul1126 said:


> Never had the fang one yet.
> I was baffled when asked, surely they know they need fangs and venom to be able to subdue and devour prey


I suppose they are not privy to that information. Plus, the people who have asked me those types of questions have all been barbie-doll type girls (sorry, can't think of a kinder description atm.) Basically, I was not shocked to hear those words come out of their mouths..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Nov 9, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> She did the right thing? The wrong thing? Please give me an opinion, my friend, since you know that I really, but really like you (you are on my Top 5 fav. Dutch ever)
> 
> I'm a male. Ethero. Back then a party luver. It's right, then, to throw everything "we" achieved during years in the toilet  only because I couldn't say a 'No' to my Chinese friends, obviously 'Tong' connected?
> 
> ...


No myfriend, i mentioned it because maybe she liked being caged like some people do 
I'm not going to take sides between you and ornata

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rhysandfish (Nov 9, 2017)

"He can't bite right? Their fangs are too small to pierce your skin!" To my P. regalis... I wish lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 9, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> No myfriend, i mentioned it because maybe she liked being caged like some people do
> I'm not going to take sides between you and ornata


Well, she loved those type of things. Italians ladies are great on that sense. Once, on a 'dull' boring afternoon she told me that "we need to check my brother dogs, Cri" and I've replied, showing the 'father of all boners' "are you kidding?".

The dogs that day remained in the 'hands' of mother nature, but nothing happened, uh, they had access to water 

Being jealous of a random sexy Chinese girl arrived (aka 'ordered' from mainland China) only for fun, and in no time sent back to Beijing, or in a (re)education center in inner Mongolia and thus losing Chris LXXIX in the process is, quite frankly, silly


----------



## Dovey (Jan 29, 2018)

Anoplogaster said:


> "Why do you have them?"
> 
> I only hate this question because EVERYONE asks it, as if I need a reason other than "Umm.... because I like them?"
> 
> Why do you have that house plant? Why did you paint your walls blue? Why do I need a reason that you approve of?


Your mouth to my mother's ears!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dovey (Jan 29, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> 'why are you keeping them in plastic boxes with so little space?! This almost is abuse!'


I believe I have explained to a certain friend at least 25 times the difference between an active stalking hunter and an ambush predator. She can even see that my active colubrid snakes have great big terrariums with all kinds of branches and plants and God knows what all, whereas my pythons are the snake equivalent of a pet hole and happy to remain safe and snug. But where the spiders are concerned, she honestly thinks that every spider in the world is a wolf spider or a crab spider and needs acreage! Part of the problem is that the only tarantulas she ever sees are the males in August here, wondering far and wide looking for girlies. I just can't get her to understand that a female or juvi might never go more than 18 inches from her lair, and will feel extremely uncomfortable even that far from a bolt hole.


----------



## Dovey (Jan 29, 2018)

Moakmeister said:


> I don't think they need to approve your answer. They're just curious as to why you have them :/


No man, they're judging! I'm being judged! Judgey folks judge, that's what they do! 


Moakmeister said:


> I don't think they need to approve your answer. They're just curious as to why you have them :/

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dovey (Jan 29, 2018)

Moakmeister said:


> Am I the only one who's baffled as to why so many people don't like spiders? Like, I understand that arachnophobia is a serious medical condition. There's a phobia for everything. But just an inherent dislike of them or disgust that seems mean spirited? Tarantulas are literally eight-legged mice. I actually legitimately cannot wrap my head around why people don't like them.


I was the dorm adult in a dorm full of high school girls. When I arrived, two-thirds of the girls were excited about the spiders, and 1/3 were either terrified, disgusted, or disinterested. By the time I left, the most terrified ones were the ones that were most interested in helping me with breeding. They still screamed when they found a spider in the shower, but they knew if it was a baby desert blonde for me to come fetch or a true spider to be cupped and released by any passing roomie. They all at least had reached the point where they appreciated that spiders were valuable and that they ate bugs that we did not want living with us! Which leads me to believe that the majority of negative feeling about spiders are taught and are the result of a lack of contact or context. Examples and familiarity made all the difference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dovey (Jan 29, 2018)

vespers said:


> I've heard that one a few times; the whole "how can you sleep with those around?" thing. I say, "Its easy, because they don't make any noise."
> Now the geckos, on the other hand....and don't even get me started on the cats...


Yeah, "my tarantula kept me up all night," said nobody ever!


----------



## Dovey (Jan 29, 2018)

Moakmeister said:


> Reviving this thread because I finally got that "do you keep them in the same terrarium?" question last night.
> My response: "I thought that question was a myth!"


Weirdly, I have never gotten this question.


----------



## Mirandarachnid (Jan 29, 2018)

chanda said:


> Of course, after saying that, she then died of that which she was seeking to understand because no one yet realized the deadly potential of radiation poisoning...


You can't deny that woman was a straight up badass, though.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Jan 29, 2018)

Dovey said:


> Yeah, "my tarantula kept me up all night," said nobody ever!


*Every tarantula starts furiously drumming in synch against the sides of their enclosures*

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kiraral (Jan 29, 2018)

“Can they bite you?” 
Followed by
“Will they bite you?”
Followed by 
“Why do you have a pet that can bite?”

But they aren’t concerned about my cats, who also happen to be equipped with the ability to bite. 

That or the good old “why would you want a spider?”
Who cares why I want them, they’re mine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Jan 29, 2018)

Kiraral said:


> But they aren’t concerned about my cats, who also happen to be equipped with the ability to bite.


The ability to bite is just the beginning. Cats actively plot their owner's death and are planning world domination, Ts live in a hole

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Dovey (Jan 29, 2018)

Dennis Nedry said:


> *Every tarantula starts furiously drumming in synch against the sides of their enclosures*


White noise! Music to my ears!


----------



## Dovey (Jan 29, 2018)

Okay, this is sort of embarrassing. It's not a question about my tarantulas, but quite the reverse. I'm a middle-aged  school marm  with dull clothes, a repetitive ponytail do,  and virtually no jewelry.  When I mentioned to a colleague that I had snakes and tarantulas, she sort of narrowed her eyes and looked at me with this sly grin and she goes, "you've got tattoos and something weird pierced under there, don't you?" 

I don't...I felt like such a disappointment!

Reactions: Funny 8 | Love 2


----------



## FrDoc (Jan 29, 2018)

Dennis Nedry said:


> The ability to bite is just the beginning. Cats actively plot their owner's death and are planning world domination, Ts live in a hole


C'mon!  This forum is for learning.  Please post something that is not common knowledge.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lil Paws (Jan 29, 2018)

Unless the questions are deliberately rude (like name calling or making judgements), I don't find questions to be "ridiculous." Sometimes people are asking them because they want to learn. Even when they don't like spiders or think it's weird owning them, folks can be open to having their minds changed.

I used find it far more offensive when people acted rude about me owning dogs or cats—and I'm not so offended by it now. I realized a lot of those people probably had negative experiences with animals growing up which gave them phobias or the idea that pets are dangerous or dirty or whatever. Those phobias and misconceptions make them lose out on having the fabulous benefits of owning pets (like reduced stress in everyone and higher empathy/lower allergy in children). Then there are some people who are just not into animals.

And that's okay. Not everyone has to like what I do—just as long as they are being respectful about our differences as I am to them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Jan 29, 2018)

The usual "But it is defanged, right?"  Or, unsolicitated advice like "you do know their bite will kill a human?"
Usually I wasn't asked much, just told by others that they would burn their house down if they found a tarantula in their home.
I don't discuss mine much with non-hobby folk.  I love my Ts and this avoids criticism from those who don't 'get it.'
The heart wants what it wants.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jan 29, 2018)

OK so this convo happened at my work experience last week

Manager: are tarantulas smart at all? Like dogs?
Me: they're pretty much pure instinct for the most part I wouldn't liken them to dogs at all when it comes to intellect
Manager: yeah but they used to say that about dogs
... 

Okay then?

Reactions: Funny 4 | Love 1 | Face Palm 1


----------



## Grace Cannell (Feb 7, 2018)

I think this comes under the description of ridiculous. A message I received on Instagram today... serious or not, THIS is ridiculous.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Feb 7, 2018)

salticid said:


> I'll start:
> 
> "If you have a cat and a tarantula, won't the tarantula eat the cat?"


i asked my dad to take me to petsmart and told him my spiders are starveing and he replys by asking me if i can just release them... in the middle of the winter (i was only keeping native true spiders at this point) this has happened more than once.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Feb 7, 2018)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> i asked my dad to take me to petsmart and told him my spiders are starveing and he replys by asking me if i can just release them... in the middle of the winter (i was only keeping native true spiders at this point) this has happened more than once.


a friend caught an agirope antaurata and every time i brought up how it was doing she told me to name it after her

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Feb 7, 2018)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> a friend caught an agirope antaurata and every time i brought up how it was doing she told me to name it after her


first couple weeks of spider keeping my parrents asked *forced* me to keep them outside... in the middle of winter... in the rain

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sad 1


----------



## DanBsTs (Feb 7, 2018)

Q: If you aren't going to hold them what is the point?

A: They are an observational pet. I don't hold the fish in my aquarium. Same kinda deal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NickW (Feb 7, 2018)

"Can my son hold the little one?" 
Asking about my 3i A. Versicolor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Face Palm 1


----------



## MrTwister (Feb 7, 2018)

Only question I get asked repeatedly is if I take them out and play with them. I reply no. They usually look like they are expecting some kind of explanation. They get none.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mychajlo (Feb 7, 2018)

-“So do you keep them in the same tank?”
-“are they poisonous?”
-“are you scared of them?”


----------



## Paul1126 (Feb 8, 2018)

Grace Cannell said:


> I think this comes under the description of ridiculous. A message I received on Instagram today... serious or not, THIS is ridiculous.


Nah, he's definitely having you on

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 9, 2018)

Paul1126 said:


> Nah, he's definitely having you on


I sure hope so...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Grace Cannell (Feb 9, 2018)

Paul1126 said:


> Nah, he's definitely having you on


I reckon so too, they get an A for creativity I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul1126 (Feb 9, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> I sure hope so...





Grace Cannell said:


> I reckon so too, they get an A for creativity I guess.


It made me smile, it's better than this message I received, I didn't even have to ask if she was a socialist, Labour supporter.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Feb 9, 2018)

Paul1126 said:


> It made me smile, it's better than this message I received, I didn't even have to ask if she was a socialist, Labour supporter.


I don't know, that message reads more like something a Tory/Kipper would say about the sick/disabled

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 9, 2018)

Paul1126 said:


> It made me smile, it's better than this message I received, I didn't even have to ask if she was a socialist, Labour supporter.


Ugh, that message falls in the ' oh you like spiders, let me tell you how much spiders i killed and how i would kill yours'. Some people...


----------



## Paul1126 (Feb 9, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> I don't know, that message reads more like something a Tory/Kipper would say about the sick/disabled


Perhaps, although I am a conservative supporter. (Of sorts)



Andrea82 said:


> Ugh, that message falls in the ' oh you like spiders, let me tell you how much spiders i killed and how i would kill yours'. Some people...


A complete whack job to be honest, some people seriously need to get off their high horses.


----------



## Greasylake (Feb 9, 2018)

This isn't ridiculous but I figured I'd lighten the conversation a little. My 84 year old grandma used to be a biology professor and when I told her I was keeping tarantulas she asked "why haven't you sent me pictures yet?"

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 5 | Award 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 9, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> This isn't ridiculous but I figured I'd lighten the conversation a little. My 84 year old grandma used to be a biology professor and when I told her I was keeping tarantulas she asked "why haven't you sent me pictures yet?"


It IS ridiculous. Ridiculously cute!


----------



## ZHESSWA (Feb 9, 2018)

The whole does it have it's fangs/venom removed questions irk me just because even if such a thing were possible, how inhumane? Anyway, that's a pretty generic one, along with someone stating "what's the point of keeping them if you can't cuddle them, not affectionate, and aren't supposed to hold them", but the most annoying question or statement I get (all from other males of the same age...shocker) is " Oh bro can they fight, that'd be so awesome", "have them fight to the death and see who wins", etc. Like one these are my pets, I'm not going hey man make your dogs fight to the death. Two, I understand that the prospect of animal on animal violence is entertaining and interesting, but this is why we feed them their PREY items. I just don't know what goes through some people's heads, just an all around cruel concept and idea smh.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Deb60 (Feb 9, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> This isn't ridiculous but I figured I'd lighten the conversation a little. My 84 year old grandma used to be a biology professor and when I told her I was keeping tarantulas she asked "why haven't you sent me pictures yet?"


My dad is 87 yrs old , his interested in my Ts etc , and give me a book which was his all about different spiders of the world , I send him pics of my Ts , Mantis and beaded dragon. But them his always been interested in animals , birds and insects etc . Hence why I’m like it , my children , and now my Grandchildren.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

